# ND ELK!!!!



## Decoyer

Well I finally got an elk. After a season of frustration, freak snow storms, extreme highs and lows, it ended almost like it was ment to be. While glassing on Sunday morning I spotted a decent bull running in an alfalfa field. We had a pretty good idea where he was going. The next step was making sure it was okay for me to go in after him. Once permission was taken care of I got on his tracks and followed him. His tracks took me right down to a canyon and I immediately saw 3 other cow elk walking down the creek. I was seriously thinking of shooting the cow, but decided to wait and see if I could find that bull thinking that I would be able to cut her off further down the creek if I couldn't find the bull. Well about 10 seconds later the bull stood up 275 yards away. And the rest is history. 5 hours later I had him packed out and loaded up.

I gotta say thanks to everyone that has helped me out in this hunt, you know who you are and I will always be greatful for the help you gave me. This hunt was 100% fair chase hunting, no access fees, no guide fees, nothing but the cost of a lisence and gas to get out there. This hunt wouldn't be possible without our great landowners and willingness of so many others to help out a poor college kid.
[siteimg]3041[/siteimg]
_p.s. I know it might sound like I am rambling on here, but it has been 2 1/2 days since I shot it, and I am still on an adrenaline rush_


----------



## jhegg

Way to go Zach :beer:


----------



## Bob Kellam

:thumb:

Nice Work!!

Bob


----------



## SnakeyJake1

Congrats Man!!! :beer:

A ND Elk is truly a once in a lifetime hunt!


----------



## djleye

Very Cool Zach!!!!!!!!! When are the tenderloins gonna be cooked up. I would say the first Delta meeting would be a good time for them. Think we could get more volunteers that way!!!!


----------



## cbass

congrats mangina!
:beer:


----------



## goldhunter470

Congatulations man!!!! Nothing like a lifetime memory right here in Nodak!! :beer:


----------



## sotaman

Decoyer what unit where you in.. I got mine a lot easier then you the way it sounds it only took me twenty minutes to be done. One hour after that it was gutted and loaded. I will put a pic of mine on here

well l would put a pic of mine on here if I can figure it out but I am to stupid I guess to figure it out.. Congrats on the elk


----------



## Decoyer

I was hunting E2. I just happened to shoot him in an area where you couldn't get at him with a vehicle without having to pack him out a ways. I dont know if I just didn't have luck with me on the first couple trips out there or what, but I didn't even an elk until that last trip, and I had good land and good people helping me. To tell you the truth though, I'm gonna remember this hunt a lot more because of the work I put in for it. What unit were you in?


----------



## sotaman

I was also in E2 I hunted in the killdeer mountains.


----------



## 94NDTA

Holy crap I know you. This is Sean Mastel.

Nice job on the Elk.


----------



## Fossilman

Nice,some great eating........................


----------



## soliars

You did a good job, guy!!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## honkerslayr

sounds like a blast man....congrats.I believe that unit is the most difficult to hunt for elk thoug. i recieved a tag 3 years ago and hunter 30+ days the whole season and saw elk the firslt and last day. we would be out 2 hours before sun up and get back 2 hours after sundown almost. shot one the last day and tracked it for 2 miles before big snowstorm hit and couldn;t track anymore because it was too dark...

nice work i give you extreme props for it. :beer:


----------

